# Danny Elfman's (Dolores Claiborne - Deluxe Edition) Released



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi,

*Danny Elfman*'s *Dolores Claiborne* Soundtrack (Deluxe Edition) has been released.

If you are a fan of this soundtrack you will enjoy this version. You can find it on both iTunes, and Amazon Music.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------

